# High quality name tags?



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I remember seeing a post about it a few months back, but I cant find it anywhere! Ruby has gone through so many name tags, they scratch and dull out so quickly. I saw quite a few people on this forum got really nice looking name tags for their dogs. And they can be customized too. Sound familiar to anyone? Any links you guys have would be awsome.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I have several dog tag art tags, they come in a bunch of designs and are pretty durable, the only issue I've had with couple is that they can chip around the edges, if you have issue with it, just shoot the company an email and they'll replace it at no cost. I would recommend getting a tag silencer with it which helps with jingling and chipping. 

View All Dog Tag Art | Dog Tag Art

Dog Tag Silencer / Protector (highly recommended) | Dog Tag Art

Another good brand is boomerang.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Fetching Tags! THE BEST. <33 I love them.

Fetching Tags Online Store

They have cool deals and contests on facebook all the time too, so Jackson has three. lol.

I also like a few sellers on etsy too. TagMePetTags is a good one - very good quality ID tag.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

I love the pet ID tags by POOCHYCOUTURE on Etsy.com PoochyCouture by PoochyCouture on Etsy


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

I have tags from Good Kharma Tags & Poochy Couture.

My GK tags are very nice, although the coating she put on them is coming off, despite little use (my dogs don't wear collars inside). They're pricey, and they took.. I think almost 5 months to get to me, which I wish I would've been warned about before I placed my order. The owner of the company is SUPER nice though. I pretty much told her to do whatever she wanted with the tags, as far as design goes. Gave her some insight on their personalities and such. I do wish I would've asked for their names to be on the front (Sako's is, the others aren't) though, but that's my fault.

Wilson's:










It's a "rock star", because that's his nickname. His name and my # are on the back.

Piper's,










Her's confuses a lot of people. Meaning of the tag: Piper is, under the Celtic tree zodiac, born under Reed, known to us as Broom. It has tiny golden flowers that grow up the stalks. The symbol in the upper left corner is the Ogham script for reed. "Reed individuals are complex, tenacious and fearless. Proud and independent, they have great strength of character"

Describes her to a "T"! 

And Sako's,










His name looks just like the Sako logo (he's named after the gun brand). Unfortunately, his looks pretty bad now because of the coating wearing off.. I sent it back to her a few months ago and she sanded it and re-coated it, but now the name is pretty hard to read :/

The PC tags are cute, but you get what you pay for. The colored in font on Sako's is almost completely gone, and he only wore it for a few months as a pup. Wilson & Piper's still look okay though.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

My response is a bit delayed, but thank you so much for the replies! Those are the tags I was thinking of... I need to order one for Rubys new harness


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Aspen's identification is a simple stainless steel embossed military dog tag. Nothing fancy. He's had it for years and still looks like the day I bought it.

Dog Tags | Custom Military Dog Tags | Embossed ID Tags | American Made at Quick Return Tags.


----------



## brandypup (Jan 23, 2012)

I really like dog tag art. 
Dog Tags for Dogs and Cats - Pet ID Tags | Dog Tag Art

I made a memorial tag out of my cats photo and were it as a necklace. On the front is her phot andd the back some words. (sorry best picture I can find right now of the tag)


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Lily has a Fetching Tag. I freaking love it. Its cute as hell, was shipped to us FAST, and still looks brand new despite crashing through underbrush and other doggie mayhem over the past year and a half. 

Scout will probably get one when her current tag dies. Its holding up pretty well actually for a cheap pet store aluminum tag. I guess she's not as hard on hers as Lily is. *shrug*

I use Rubit tag clips to hold the girls' tags. I am overall very pleased with them.

For something plain and durable, I really like Boomerang Tags. I got my stepdad a slide on one for his BC who is a outdoor ranch dog. Its very high quality, looks very nice, and the engraving won't wear off, unlike the pet store stainless steel one he had before.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Red Dingo makes some nice tags as well. Mikey and Sprocket have matching ones . They are suppose to last forever. So far the ones I have look brand new still.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Sprocket said:


> Red Dingo makes some nice tags as well. Mikey and Sprocket have matching ones . They are suppose to last forever. So far the ones I have look brand new still.


I to use red dingo tags
Red Dingo Dog Tags
My dogs wore theirs for 3 years and still looked brand new even though all the chewing on collars. Never scratched and the name/numbers were never hard to read. Then my number changed. I plan to get new ones with me and my bfs phone numbers on them.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Shelby and Khan both have Fetching Tags. They are very thick and durable. The only complaint is that in Shelby's case, I wanted the Smallest one since she's so little. Her name would not fit, so I had to go up one size. That makes her tag pretty big in comparison to her!!


----------



## taem (Oct 29, 2011)

I like the customizable metal tags at Animal Outfitters. Metal Tags


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh my gosh those are so cute!


----------

